# Other early pregnancy signs apart from late AF? I'm 13 dpo and have no symptoms



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All 

I'm 13 dpo and am going to test on Sunday just to be on the safe side.  I have problems with womb linings and the last time I did a round of ovulation induction I didn't have any AF whatsoever.  Obviously, when my AF was late I thought I maybe pregnant and got really excited but then I discovered I wasn't pregnant.  The clinic said the reason I probably didn't have any AF bleeding was due to womb lining only being very thin.

This time around I'm reckoning the same thing is going to happen i.e. not having any AF bleeding.  This of course means I can't rely on not having an AF as a sign of pregnancy which is rather annoying as a late AF is usually a very good sign for pregnancy.

What other symptoms can be signs of early pregnancy?  This are the symptoms I have had over the past few days but at the same time I think they could be down to either the cyclogest pessaries I'm taking or psychological!:

1. Trouble sleeping - I've been waking up several times during the evening and usually go the toilet because I'm awake - I'm not actually waking up desperate for the toilet.  Usually I only wake up about once a night but it's been taking me ages to get to sleep and then I'm having disrupted sleep.

2.  Bizarre & vivid dreams.

3. Stronger sense of smell.

4. Past two days I've had a dull headache that's lasted all day.

5. Lightheadedness - not severely dizzy just a bit spaced out. 

6. Upset stomach - I've had a bit of "gut rot" over the past few days and my stomach feels really bloated and unsettled.  I've also had a bit of heartburn and indigestion and a bit of "stabbing" stomach pain.

7.  Dull ache in right ovary - this is the ovary I released two eggs from and I get an occasional dull ache over the past two days but nothing severe.

Apart from that my boobs are sore or anything.

Anyone else had similiar symptoms?

Red Pepper


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I don't want to dampen your positivity (positivity is always good   ) but I experience pretty much all those symptoms...same on the months I've conceived as all those I've not...as well as freuquent peeing, bloatedness, sore heavy tender boobs with itchy nippples, nausea, heartburn, windiness to name a few of what I start getting from just before ovulation onwards 

The frustrating thing is that AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar that it really is difficult to know exactly what is happening. Progesterone, released from the corpus luteum after ovulation, can cause the same symptoms as pregnancy - its progesterone that sustains pregnancy until placenta takes over completely.

I appreciate its not easy, but please try not to over analyse every single symptom...we all do it I know but it honestly doesn't help and just adds more anxiety to an already stressful time.

If you check out the list that is pinned to the top of this board (see link below) you will see that there honestly is no way of knowing....unfortunately a late AF is not always a good sign of pregnancy...it can mean that ovulation not happened, early miscarriage (sadly this is what happened with my late AF's) amongst other things...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1858.0

Some women get lots of symptoms, some get none...we're all completely different afterall and however much text books go on about "averages" I don't think you could class any of us as "average"   

You also have to remember, as you mentioned, that cyclogest (a progesterone supplement) can cause these symptoms...as can the hcg jab (pregnyl/ovitrelle or similar) if you had that as its hcg which is released from the embryo following implantation.

I would try, if you can, to make yourself busy for the next few days until your test day...wishing you loads of luck   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Minxy said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't want to dampen your positivity (positivity is always good   ) but I experience pretty much all those symptoms...same on the months I've conceived as all those I've not...as well as freuquent peeing, bloatedness, sore heavy tender boobs with itchy nippples, nausea, heartburn, windiness to name a few of what I start getting from just before ovulation onwards
> 
> ...


Minxy..re: the sore boobage, I always, always get this post ovulation. Is this caused by the progesterone and oestrogen surges post ov do you think ?? In fact, so regular is this sore boobage, that I think the month I DON'T get it will be the month I actually conceive !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flaming Nora said:


> Minxy..re: the sore boobage, I always, always get this post ovulation. Is this caused by the progesterone and oestrogen surges post ov do you think ?? In fact, so regular is this sore boobage, that I think the month I DON'T get it will be the month I actually conceive !!


Hi...I've always put it down to the hormone surges, yes...mine get a bit sore leading up to ovulation but then can be really tender (DP don't touch !!!) after ovulation.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

